# Cedar Brook W.H.Mc. Brayer's 1903 Whiskey Information



## bashcsm (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello All, 

 I am new to the world of antique bottles, but becoming very interested.  I have recently purchased a older gentlemans liquor collection and I have indulged in many of the bottles.    However this one particular unopened bottle of Cedar Brook formerly W.H.Mc. Brayers whiskey made in the fall of 1903 and bottled in the fall of 1910 I think I may be interested in selling.  I have done some research on the distiller and have found that there is a rich family history behind the distillery.  However, I cannot find any information on bottles of this whiskey that are still in existence today.  This particular bottle is in exquisite shape.  Does anyone know of the rarity of this bottle or anything about its value?  Or just pretty much anything?  I am very interested in learning about this bottle before I decide to sell it.    Thanks.


----------



## bashcsm (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is another picture.  Thanks.


----------



## bashcsm (Dec 22, 2008)

Me again, just wondering if anyone had any information on this bottle?  Several folks have looked at it, but no responses yet.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't help you,but I'll bet there are a few folks around here that would like to help you with the contents!LOL


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Bashcsm....the filled and sealed Pre-Prohibition era whiskeys generally do quite well on eBay...some bring several hundred dollars. Problem is, shipping it through the US mails is not allowed, but sellers evidently "get around the rule."[/align]Welcome to the Forum !!![/align]


----------

